# It's been a great 3 years but time to pass the baton on



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well the time has come for me to relinquish my role as East Anglia Rep as I just haven't got the time anymore to put the time and effort required into it , there are many reasons for that , running the business , 2 small children and also trying to do a large house extension at the same time is just to much.

And the role really does require energy in order to maintain it at the current level , I have grown the regional meet into something enthusiastically attended and I will really miss the regulars and of course the diverse meets I arranged.

Of course I will maintain my commitment to the TTOC and the TTF and remain a sponsor and TT specialist with of course free TTOC membership to all TT customers.

I hope a new rep can be found that will take over where I left off as you never know I may pop along and show my face at a meet when I get a chance.

Neil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry your having to step down Neil but many thanks for all the time and effort you have put in during your time as rep


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry your having to step down Neil but many thanks for all the time and effort you have put in during your time as rep


Been a pleasure Andy and don't worry I will still be on the scene..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You'll still be around Neil - that's the main thing and I'm sure members will be grateful for that.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

You have alot of commitments and need time to enjoy yourself too. Sad you won't be EA rep but just want to say you have done an excellent job and i have enjoyed the meets you arranged. Hope you don't vanish from the social side of the TTOC completely but i understand your passing of the batton to someone else. Thanks again for all your hardwork and commitment.  Lois


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I have attended many if not all of the east anglian tt meets that Neil has organised, they have always being well planned and well attended. I would like to say thankyou to Neil for making our regional meets very successful. Neil you will be missed as regional rep. I hope the meets continue because we have a great clan....

All the best 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> I have attended many if not all of the east anglian tt meets that Neil has organised, they have always being well planned and well attended. I would like to say thankyou to Neil for making our regional meets very successful. Neil you will be missed as regional rep. I hope the meets continue because we have a great clan....
> 
> All the best 8)





sexytt said:


> You have alot of commitments and need time to enjoy yourself too. Sad you won't be EA rep but just want to say you have done an excellent job and i have enjoyed the meets you arranged. Hope you don't vanish from the social side of the TTOC completely but i understand your passing of the batton to someone else. Thanks again for all your hardwork and commitment.  Lois


Thanks guys , that mans a lot to me..


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lazy cunt :twisted:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Lazy doodah :twisted:


Thanks mate , yep laziness is my middle name as you know..


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

im sure someone will step into your shoes soon , hope they will be up to your std though.


----------

